# Lawn and Garden Tractor Scams On EBay



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I was over at Gardenweb today and have noticed that there seems to be a scam artist that is hijacking other folks name and address on EBay and then running a scam by offering super low prices for tractors. They even have hijacked Troy-bilts factory store. I have always a cautious person but I could have fallen for this. Just another reason to trust your LOCAL DEALER EVEN MORE (Hows that Amicks a free plug).:naah::usa: :starwars:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have seen those warnings before too, sometimes they say it's a private auction and ask you to register then they have your password and feedback rating. Usually the ID they're using is someone else's with great rating. I've even seen where they use pictures of JD toys or use photos taken from someones webpage but sometimes there are clues,they may describe the model incorrectly or different than the picture,of course this would only be spotted if you are very familiar with what is being advertised. Be sure to never give out your password no matter how tempting the offer and don't wire transfer any money!


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

The risk is can be great, but so can the savings. Paying with a credit card should protect your purchase most of the time.


----------

